# My Colnago Extreme Power ST01



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

*My Colnago Extreme Power ST01 and original C40*

Just finished putting this together last week. This is a size 54cm sloping frame (ie equivalent to a 58cm horizontal). Full Record 2008 with red levers, Corima carbon rims with Tune hubs, Veloflex criterium tires, Deda Newton bar/stem, Elite carbon ciussi cages. A bit unsure about the red bar tape. Also have an all black regal saddle coming.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

WOW....fantastic bike. Great photos too.

I really like that paint scheme. The white version is also very nice.

Enjoy.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice wheels..


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

*Colnago C40*

This is my C40 from 1995. Includes the original alloy fork. They later changed out the alloy fork and sold the C40 with a steel precisa fork. It has a full Campy Record group from 1995, ITM bar/stem, Regal ti saddle, Campy Omega V rims. The tubes on this frame are super skinny when compared to the Extreme Power!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Very Nice*

That's a great example of a very early production C40. I've always liked that paint scheme. As for the EP, it's nice enough. I do like the Corima rims and their lack of big, flashy decals.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Good idea to go with the all black saddle. The only recommendation I have is to change the tires to all black too.

I've got a C50 in ST01 and I'm going with the red Cinelli cork gel tape on it with a Cinelli Ram bar. My brakes will also be red Negative GSL calipers and I went with the red Chris King headset and red Nokon cables. I'm thinking about going with red Hudz too, but we will see about that. The training wheels will be Mavic GEL 280's built on a Tune front hub and a powertap rear hub. What spokes did you go with for the wheel build? I'm probably going to go with Sapim CX-Rays for mine. I also have a set of Ambrosio carbon rims sitting around, so if I don't like the Mavic GEL 280's, I'm going to build those up.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

I've got Sapim CX-Rays on my wheels. Yeah, I should have went with all black tires. I was originally planning on building my Colnago Master Light with the parts you see on the Extreme Power. That's why I went with the Veloflex criteriums and the tan sidewalls - I thought the steel Master would look more classic with these tires. I already had 3 of these tires sitting in my closet and didn't want to waste them.

Wow, you're gonna have lots of red on your C50!! I have nokons on my EP but I kept the campy cable for the rear derailleur loop. I found the nokons a bit floppy back there and it wouldn't keep its shape.


----------

